
What is the “smart programmer” language in 2020? - rdeselby
Thinking about Python Paradox [1], which language has interesting design and seems to have a bright future because it is drawing a community of &quot;smart pepole&quot; now?<p>My background is data analysis and Julia seems very enticing (I also think there is a lot of good design in R&#x27;s tidyverse).<p>While python in 2004 was great, when I was thinking about it now, the adjective that I come up with is &quot;tedious&quot;. It is my main lang at the moment though.<p>[1] http:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.paulgraham.com&#x2F;pypar.html
======
dunefox
Honestly, from what I've seen so far you've pretty much named it: Julia.

~~~
cbkeller
One of the main reasons I started looking into Julia was because someone
smarter than me in the DOE CSGF program was using it (specifically Miles
Lubin, who was working on JuMP[1] at the time). I don't know if that's a good
way to choose programming languages, but one way or another I'm definitely a
Julia convert now. Come for the community, stay for the multiple dispatch!

[1] [https://github.com/JuliaOpt/JuMP.jl](https://github.com/JuliaOpt/JuMP.jl)

------
a-saleh
I.d.k. I would say choose your language based on the community and the problem
you are trying to solve.

I.e. my next team project that won't be in Python would probably be in Rust,
as other colleagues are pretty excited about it.

My personal stuff might be something a tiny bit more obscure, i.e. Haskell,
Ocaml, or even some APL dialect.

------
max_
My personal answer would be K/shaktidb[0]

[0]: [https://shakti.com/](https://shakti.com/)

------
giantg2
The smart language is MBA. Go into management because that's where the money
is and you'll never need another language.

If you really want a language, then the two you mentioned are good. We just
started using a ton of python at my company in the past 2 years for data
science and AWS.

~~~
natalyarostova
Are you... aware of SDE salaries?

~~~
benibela
Average here is € 59 814 / year

~~~
giantg2
Average US engineer makes about $95k. Software managers average $130k.

~~~
thomspoon
Source? Those seem rather low.

~~~
giantg2
Glassdoor. It's a national average, so your specific area may be higher.

------
rurban
zig, pony.

